# Disney in september



## Cyberc (May 10, 2016)

Hi tuggers

I'm thinking of going to Orlando with my DD (5 years old at the time)and vist some of the parks in september. Is the parks crowded at that time?

I'm thinking of visiting the Animal Kingdom & Magic Kingdom. Maybe we will spend more than one day at MK.

Since the entire family is also going next year in july, Here we would vist Epcot, Hollywood studio and maybe MK. Would it be worth the cost to buy an AP for my DD and I? I so, which one is the most cost effective in our case?

regards


----------



## dioxide45 (May 10, 2016)

The parks are busy all year now. There really isn't a slow time. Though September will just be a little less busy. The only issue with September is that it will be HOT. We went to WDW several years back in September and it was unbearably hot.


----------



## VegasBella (May 10, 2016)

You can post your questions at http://www.disboards.com/ and get some really detailed answers from Disney experts
You can ask them if an annual pass would be a better deal or not - I'm sure it depends on the number of days you intend to visit Disney parks

Here is a resource for avoiding the biggest crowds: http://www.easywdw.com/easy/crowd-calendars/

Of note, that website says "September Crowds: Crowds are at their lowest levels of the year during the first three weeks in September. The only time you may find less people in the Parks is certain days toward the end of January and the first two weeks in February, making it an excellent time to visit as far as crowds are concerned."
http://www.easywdw.com/easy/disneyb...of-crowds-cost-weather-events/#September_2016

Also, check out http://www.mousesavers.com/ for discounts


----------



## chalee94 (May 10, 2016)

The platinum AP is about $750 plus tax and includes parking (assuming that you are staying offsite) and photo pass - plus a few other small discounts. 

If you are a DVC member, there's an option for the gold AP which is a couple hundred dollars cheaper. 

For only two visits, probably cheaper to buy 2 MYW tickets.


----------



## elaine (May 10, 2016)

if you are staying at a WDW hotel, Disney is offering free dining in Sept. I found that the room only discount is better, as my kids won't eat that much food. If it's just the 2 of you, and you aren't using a timeshare, I highly recommend POP Century or All Star Movies or Art of Animation Little Mermaid rooms (if available). They are basic motels, but very clean and great theming, esp. for a 5 yr old, with decent food courts. My teens still like staying at POP almost as much as a deluxe. The price is under $100 a night with the Fall discount. End of Sept would likely have better weather, both for temp and rain than early Sept, which is prime hurricane time. Make sure to get your tickets ahead and make FP+ (see other "Disney-are you kidding?" posts in FL section). Also, buy only a basic ticket and decide later if you need park hopping--you can always add it, but you don't get a refund if you don't use it.


----------



## Cyberc (May 10, 2016)

VegasBella said:


> You can post your questions at http://www.disboards.com/ and get some really detailed answers from Disney experts
> You can ask them if an annual pass would be a better deal or not - I'm sure it depends on the number of days you intend to visit Disney parks
> 
> Here is a resource for avoiding the biggest crowds: http://www.easywdw.com/easy/crowd-calendars/
> ...



Thanks for the info, that was what I needed 

/regards


----------



## Cyberc (May 10, 2016)

chalee94 said:


> The platinum AP is about $750 plus tax and includes parking (assuming that you are staying offsite) and photo pass - plus a few other small discounts.
> 
> If you are a DVC member, there's an option for the gold AP which is a couple hundred dollars cheaper.
> 
> For only two visits, probably cheaper to buy 2 MYW tickets.



I'm not a DVC member but I would like to be, but now they have removed the perks of the AP's for non direct buyers.

750usd is a tad too much (big tad) 

/regards


----------



## Cyberc (May 10, 2016)

elaine said:


> if you are staying at a WDW hotel, Disney is offering free dining in Sept. I found that the room only discount is better, as my kids won't eat that much food. If it's just the 2 of you, and you aren't using a timeshare, I highly recommend POP Century or All Star Movies or Art of Animation Little Mermaid rooms (if available). They are basic motels, but very clean and great theming, esp. for a 5 yr old, with decent food courts. My teens still like staying at POP almost as much as a deluxe. The price is under $100 a night with the Fall discount. End of Sept would likely have better weather, both for temp and rain than early Sept, which is prime hurricane time. Make sure to get your tickets ahead and make FP+ (see other "Disney-are you kidding?" posts in FL section). Also, buy only a basic ticket and decide later if you need park hopping--you can always add it, but you don't get a refund if you don't use it.



I would like to stay onsite at a DVC resort(AKL would be nice), but unless I find something through RCI - which is a big IF I dont see that happening.

I'm thinking of using my HGVC membership to book something with them in Orlando. 

/Regards


----------



## allenwyn (May 10, 2016)

Cyberc said:


> I would like to stay onsite at a DVC resort(AKL would be nice), but unless I find something through RCI - which is a big IF I dont see that happening.
> 
> I'm thinking of using my HGVC membership to book something with them in Orlando.
> 
> /Regards



Saratoga Springs has been popping up with September availability as of late.  Always worth watching


----------



## GT1 (May 18, 2016)

allenwyn said:


> Saratoga Springs has been popping up with September availability as of late.  Always worth watching



Where could I see this availability?


----------



## Cyberc (May 19, 2016)

GT1 said:


> Where could I see this availability?



You should login to your RCI account. Some have their RCI accounts seperate others through HGVC or similar.

Have in mind if you have it as a seperate account, that you might not see the availability if you own a timeshare in Orlando.

regards


----------



## bendadin (May 26, 2016)

We were there for the last week of September. It was horribly hot and it was the beginning of Food and Wine. My crowd levels said that it was a 5 or 6. It was much busier. This year we will be visiting over Labor Day.


----------



## stanleyu (May 26, 2016)

[Please note that we request that exchange company sightings be posted on the Sightings Forum, because it is a benefit of TUG membership.]


----------



## Retiresoon (Jul 12, 2016)

[Please note that we request that exchange company sightings be posted on the Sightings Forum, because it is a benefit of TUG membership.]


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 13, 2016)

Don't worry about the perks... If you save money in the resort + free magical express from airport to resort _resort to airport  you still save a tons of money to buy the regular AP.  We got the AP because we visit Orlando every 3 months.

September first 3 weeks is fine. Just avoid Epcot if you go late September_october ( food and wine festival)

We will be going in august  and for Halloween week !






Cyberc said:


> I'm not a DVC member but I would like to be, but now they have removed the perks of the AP's for non direct buyers.
> 
> 750usd is a tad too much (big tad)
> 
> /regards


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 13, 2016)

SSR is amazing ( I own there)  you can walk (10mntes) from the Paddock location and you will be at Disney spring . At night time is amazing, restaurants, music. My favorite DVC resort.

Many pools and playground with sprinkles for kids!

You would need at least 2 days at MK

and AK one day is enough


You can bring snacks and drinks for your child tot he park




Cyberc said:


> I would like to stay onsite at a DVC resort(AKL would be nice), but unless I find something through RCI - which is a big IF I dont see that happening.
> 
> I'm thinking of using my HGVC membership to book something with them in Orlando.
> 
> /Regards


----------

